# funny pics- of animals



## Riley (Sep 22, 2007)

post any funny pics of your reptiles/animals here =D
ill start with this one:


----------



## Riley (Sep 22, 2007)

this one should be a gif image:


----------



## Riley (Sep 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 22, 2007)

*george*

this is george when i first brought him home. he completely ignored the hide and jammed himself in this little spot! gotta love im for trying :lol:


----------



## Riley (Sep 22, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## Riley (Sep 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## Clairebear (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh when i put my camera card into the computer i'll post up my monitor... i picked up the water bowl to replace the water, and he was under it on his side. he was in shock, and had one side of his body (leg and arm) still in the air it was HILARIOUS. he stayed like that for ages. Will hopefully upload the pic tomorrow!


----------



## Riley (Sep 23, 2007)

Clairebear said:


> Oh when i put my camera card into the computer i'll post up my monitor... i picked up the water bowl to replace the water, and he was under it on his side. he was in shock, and had one side of his body (leg and arm) still in the air it was HILARIOUS. he stayed like that for ages. Will hopefully upload the pic tomorrow!


lol


_'not the bath!! nooo!!!'_


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 23, 2007)

a lot of u have already seen this, but is my best funny pic.


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 23, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> a lot of u have already seen this, but is my best funny pic.


 
:shock:


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 23, 2007)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> :shock:


 
:shock::shock:


----------



## Riley (Sep 23, 2007)

haha


----------



## Riley (Sep 23, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> :shock::shock:


:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Rocket (Sep 23, 2007)

bredli84, thank you for almost making me Vomit! LOL


----------



## firedragon (Sep 23, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> a lot of u have already seen this, but is my best funny pic.


LOL :lol::lol::lol: Should be some interasting offspring


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 23, 2007)

Riley said:


> :shock::shock::shock:


:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## firedragon (Sep 23, 2007)

went to a family bbq this morning and thought the poodle was soo cute
photo 2 my old cat hourse & dog sydney, photo 3 is another old cat tigger, photo 4 ghost & sydney for some strange reason the cat always suckled the dog used to have some with the cat suckeling with the pups but cant find em, last is a mates kitten


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

here is an old one of my first* snake dunno if you would call it funny as in haha funny but here it is anyway. Darth is only a novice hence grabbing the tail tip.


----------



## method (Sep 23, 2007)

cris said:


> here is an old one of my first* snake dunno if you would call it funny as in haha funny but here it is anyway. Darth is only a novice hence grabbing the tail tip.



lol thats awsum


----------



## DameJacquie (Sep 23, 2007)

Banana snake


----------



## DameJacquie (Sep 23, 2007)

cute


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 23, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> a lot of u have already seen this, but is my best funny pic.



Is that dog a golden receiver


----------



## Miss B (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a pic of my cat Pepper, I decided to help her cool down one summer a few years ago :lol: Doesn't she look impressed  







And I thought this was funny, I found one of my girls looking very relaxed this evening, sprawled out under the basking globe. She seemed quite indignant at having been disturbed for a photo op :lol:


----------



## firedragon (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL bald kitty


----------



## method (Sep 23, 2007)

LMAO :lol: Miss B thats too funny, nice work lol


----------



## Miss B (Sep 23, 2007)

Well she wasn't completely bald... she had booties :lol: :lol: :lol:

The look in her eyes was like, "I'm _going to kill you_" :evil:


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 24, 2007)

Heres a couple


----------



## Riley (Sep 24, 2007)

Miss B said:


> Here's a pic of my cat Pepper, I decided to help her cool down one summer a few years ago :lol: Doesn't she look impressed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha soo funny!


----------



## Riley (Sep 24, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Heres a couple


haha the cat looks like its almost gonna collapse from lack of air haha


----------



## lizard_lover (Apr 11, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## Zdogs (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's one of mine, my very own personal Clown!!!






And this one, which wasn't too funny at the time! :shock:


----------



## Riley (Apr 11, 2008)

lmao thats gold!!


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 11, 2008)

I love this one...


----------

